# Oxford AL Police Lieutenant Dexter Holcomb



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Alabama Officer Struck, Killed by School Bus

*Story by wsbtv.com*

A funeral is scheduled Wednesday for the first Oxford police officer killed in the line of duty in 30 years. 
Oxford Police Lieutenant Dexter Holcomb was struck and killed by a school bus while directing traffic at Oxford High School Friday afternoon. 
Police say the bus driver experienced medical problems moments before the fatality and it is being treated as an accident. No students were injured. 
Holcomb, who was 46, had spent more than 20 years on the Oxford police force. He also served as a volunteer firefighter in Piedmont.

*Funeral Information 
Funeral services for Officer Holcomb are scheduled for Wednesday, Feb. 21 at 2 p.m. at Thompson Funeral Home in Piedmont, Ala.

*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/20/2007
*Ala. officer hit by school bus*

*Officer Down: Dexter Holcomb* - [Oxford, Alabama]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 46
*Additional Info:* Lieutenant Dexter Holcomb had served on the Oxford Police force for more than twenty years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Holcomb was struck and killed by a school bus while directing traffic. *Date of Incident:* February 16, 2007

*Ala. officer hit by school bus*
The Birmingham News
OXFORD - An Oxford police officer died this afternoon after he was hit by a school bus while directing traffic near Oxford High School.
Officer Dexter Holcomb was pronounced dead at UAB Hospital in Birmingham after being airlifted there from Oxford, said hospital spokesman Bob Shepard.
Lt. Ben Stewart of Oxford Fire and Rescue said the incident occurred at 2:52 p.m. as school ended for the day. Holcomb was standing at the foot of a hill near the intersection of College Street and Snow Street when the bus driver apparently lost control of the bus. ...
*Full Story: Ala. officer hit by school bus*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

